# Extra Lighting Suggestions



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm running two T5's on a 75gal right now. One a Giesemann Midday and the other a Giesemann AquaFlora.
But now that I've added CO2 and finished my canopy I'm wanting to remove the glass tops and add two more T5's. 

In ya'lls opinions, what two bulbs should I add for a power burst? 
More Midday's, a 12000*K, a 50/50, more red spectrum?


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I decided on another Giesemann Aquaflora and a Giesemann AquaBlue. 
Thataway, I'll have some more added blues and reds...And the added blues will help cut down on the pink hue that the human eye sees and I dont much care for. I like the cooler bluish look.

http://www.aquacave.com/images/t5lampgsaf1.jpg
http://www.aquacave.com/images/t5lampgsab1.jpg

Good idea?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't think that I would like one white bulb (6000K), 2 pink bulbs (Aquaflora) and a blueish white saltwater bulb (Aqua Blue). I'd only run 1 of the Aquafloras. I haven't seen the Aqua Blue bulb. It is 60% Actinic & 40% white spectrum.

My aquarium has all green plants with rummy nose tetras and Asian rummy nose rasboras. In my 4 bulb T5HO fixture I use:
1 Giesemann 6000K
1 Current-USA 10,000K
1 Zoo Med Ultra Sun 6500K
1 Giesemann Aquaflora

I like what I have above. I used to run 2 Current-USA 10,000K's with the Giesemann bulbs and the aquarium looked nice this way too. I'd like to try the GE Starcoat 6500K bulbs. Hint, Hint!

You have to purchase 6 bulbs from Aqua Cave or you will get charged extra. Aquasythe only requires that you purchase at least 2 bulbs. They have a very good selection of bulbs at good prices too and they also carry the GE Starcoat 6500K: http://www.aquasythe.com/Department...cent-Aquarium-Lighting/T5-Aquarium-Bulbs.aspx


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here are some other interesting T5HO bulbs. You might like the Purple Plus, RandallW201. Check out its description:
ATI Purple Plus: http://www.aquasythe.com/Products/ATI-Purple-Plus-T5-HO-Aquarium-Lamps__LT-ATI-1125.aspx

UVL AquaSun 10,000K (It is slightly pinkish in color.): http://www.aquasythe.com/Products/A...-Lamps-bybr-UV-Lighting-Co__LT-UVL-T5-AS.aspx

AquaMedic Plant Grow: http://www.aquasythe.com/Products/Plant-Grow-T5-Lamps-by-AquaMedic__LT-AM-T5-PL.aspx

GE Starcoat 6500K: http://www.aquasythe.com/Products/GE-Starcoat-6-500K-T5-HO-Fluorescent-Lamps__LT-GE-T5-6K.aspx

ZooMed Ultra Sun 6500K: http://www.bigalspets.com/Zoo-Med-Ultra-6500K-Lamp/dp/B003C5P88Y

ZooMed Ocean Sun 10,000K: http://www.bigalspets.com/Zoo-Med-Ocean-10000K-Lamp/dp/B003HD6506

ZooMed Flora Sun 5000K (pinkish): http://www.bigalspets.com/Zoo-Med-F...olor_map,price,size_name&searchRank=salesrank


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmmm.... y'all have given alot of options. I don't know what I'm gonna do


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

A friend compared the Giesemann Midday 6000K and the GE Starcoat 6500K bulbs recently. He said that the Starcoat bulbs were much brighter than the Midday bulbs. He also said that comparing them side-by-side that the Midday has a dull, greenish hue.

I'm going to get me some Starcoats.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I do agree with the fact that the Middays have a green hue, they have a good peak in the green spectrum.
I don't know anything about the Starcoats so post some pics up when you get some


----------

